# Door Gap?



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

As i was detailing my car the other day i noticed that on the back doors on both sides of the car. (Door closed)
As i ran my hand along the bottom part of the door where it meets the bottom of the door jam i noticed that there was a gap... pretty good size. The close i got to the rear wheel the smaller the gap was. Just struck me to me odd... i haven't noticed any water sneeking in there.

Check your car... is there a gap?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

did you buy your car new?

reason why im asking is because if you got it new, chances are it was assembled that way. if you got it used, it might have gotten in an accident. but i highly doubt this last explanation.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Door could be saging on its hinges. You could get it adjusted...


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

Purchased it Brand new... only 5 miles on it -- wasn't even in the dealers inventory yet -- came off the truck the day before i got it.

The gap is closer to the hinges ... so i don't think it's sagging


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd take it back to the dealer. If they have a competent guy in the shop they may still be able to adjust it.

What about the rest of the door gap, though? If it's even at the top and the other sides you might just want to leave it...


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

And ya know this is the strang part... along the rest of the door everything lines up correctly... does opens and closes correctly. Just something i thought was strange and would see if any one else with the 04 or 05 body had noticed


----------

